# New assembly table



## Schroedc (May 31, 2015)

I had an old Black and Decker Workmate 400 (The bigger one) that had sat outside in rain and snow before I picked it up for a few bucks and the top pieces were in pretty sad shape. I also picked up a Rockler T-Track table top from their clearance store in Burnsville MN dirt cheap with a dinged corner and both of these items had been sitting in a corner of the shop for quite a while. Decided today to put the two together and give myself a new table for assembling frames and doors and whatnot. Nice thing is all my T-Track stuff from various jigs and fixtures I've built over the years fits it. I just need a couple of pusher clamps and I'll be done with it.

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Sprung (May 31, 2015)

When did you pick up the track table? I might have been eyeing up that exact item on a trip in there at some point, lol, and didn't get it either because I wouldn't have been able to justify it to my wife or because I had already spent enough money as it was.

I do gotta say I really like that clearance section. There are some good and some smoking hot deals to be had there. I almost always bring home something from it when I'm there. I'm very thankful that you mentioned it to me when I moved to MN and was making my first trip up there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (May 31, 2015)

Sprung said:


> When did you pick up the track table? I might have been eyeing up that exact item on a trip in there at some point, lol, and didn't get it either because I wouldn't have been able to justify it to my wife or because I had already spent enough money as it was.
> 
> I do gotta say I really like that clearance section. There are some good and some smoking hot deals to be had there. I almost always bring home something from it when I'm there. I'm very thankful that you mentioned it to me when I moved to MN and was making my first trip up there.



I've probably had the table sitting around since September or October last year.


----------



## Horatio (Jun 24, 2015)

Pretty cool! Those old B&D workmates make pretty good salvage frames for work tables, I've redone an old one in sad shape with some construction signs for a top and that plastic reflective coating makes for a stout surface.


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 25, 2015)

That looks like a great setup. I have one of those work mates for at least 20 years, handy as heck, I use it so much I don't think I could give it up as a table base...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 25, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> That looks like a great setup. I have one of those work mates for at least 20 years, handy as heck, I use it so much I don't think I could give it up as a table base...



I've got more than one so I could get away with it.


----------

